# G3 Transducer Location



## FldTrlr (Jun 20, 2010)

Has anyone found a location for mounting a transducer on a G3 1548FL that will work when on plane? I have a Humminbird PirahnaMax 170 and have been unable to find any smooth water. I have tried the stock transducer mounted on the transom between ribs 15" from the centerline and an Alumaducer mounted 4" off the centerline and 6" in front of the transom. Both work great at slow speeds but give wacky readings as I speed up. Any help is greatly appreciated.
Richard


----------



## Deadmeat (Jun 21, 2010)

If you find out, let me know. I'm having the same problem on my G3 1544. I'm using a Lowrance X510C unit and transducer and am having the same problem you are. Mine is mounted 10" off of center. I mounted the transducer like the instructions said to--with the center even with the bottom of the boat. Like you, it works just fine at low speeds but I begin to lose the bottom (at least everything below the true bottom) at high speeds. I dropped it down some and it still does the same thing. It's between strakes so the water flow so the water flow seems to be smooth but for the life of me I can't seem to get it to work like it should. I get accurate depth readings but can't seem to stay in contact with anything below true bottom.


----------



## Specknreds (Jun 21, 2010)

I've owned numerous boats and have had trouble with the transducer on all of them once you get over a certain speed except for thru hull transducers. A flat or even Vee's on plane have so much tubulance under the hull. I have one mounted on a pod which sticks way behind the boat and it still cuts out over ~20MPH. A true thru hull will help in most situations but most people including me really don't want to drill holes in the hull. They have the kind where you can basically silicon them to the inside floor but I've heard that they do not work properly sending the waves/signals through aluminum (I can not say because I've never tried it this way). I've just accepted it and keep on fishing.


----------



## FldTrlr (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. The alumaducer is epoxied in and seems to shoot through the hull fine, as the bottom signal at slow speed is as good or better than the stock transom mount transducer. Having to idle to search for holes or structure on a 10 mile stretch of river or in a 5000 acre estuary doesn't sound like much fun to me. Any chance a better sounder unit would make a difference?
Richard


----------



## Zum (Jun 22, 2010)

I've heard good reveiws on them transducers on other forums.
They are running them on fast Tritons,express,etc boats.
They say they have good signal even at high speeds.
You must have an air pocket somewhere,maybe your hull got alittle dent in it making the transducer not read?
Was it epoxied in right to begin with...the right slow curing epoxy and no air bubbles?


----------



## FldTrlr (Jun 27, 2010)

Alumaducer mounted per instructions supplied by Vexilar using ACE epoxy and allowed to cure for 24 hours before use.. The fact that I am getting very good readings at slow speeds would lead me to believe that there are no air pockets in the epoxy and that the transducer is working properly. I also put a straight edge on the bottom of the hull below the mounting location and it was dead flat (no dents). I am beginning to believe that, at high speeds, there is just too much turbulence near the transom of this boat for a good reading from any transducer.
Richard


----------

